# Optimizer Light Bow Site



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Do any of you guys use the Optimizer Bow Site by any chance?


----------



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

I've had the 5019 for about a year and like it. The tapes are a little screwy so I shot at 20,30, and 40 yards, then cut the tape to each setting. I added a 2x scope to help with them 65 year ole eyes and an optimizer light which works really well. I hunt pigs under feeders at known distances, so adjusting for distance is not a big issue with me. I could see it would be for stalkers or once you draw back, you're hung with whatever distance you chose.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Just put one on my new bow. I like it so far and its very well made.

_ bought most of my stuff from the link below_

http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Just put one on my new bow. I like it so far and its very well made.
> 
> _ bought most of my stuff from the link below_
> 
> http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/


Thanks saltwater sensations!


----------

